# Basque: Herri txiki hori Hondarribia da.



## smclean

Kaixo,
I have this text from a workbook (Spanish-Basque) I am working in, and want to know if I have translated it correctly.
--------------------------------
 Herri hau irun da. Irun handia da. Herri txiki hori Hondarribia da. Hondarribia herri txiki baina polita da. Beste herri hura Hendaia da. Hendaia ere oso polita da. Ez da itsusia. Mendi hura Jaizkibel da. Jaizkibel ez da mendi handia. Neska hau Begona da eta mutil hori Mikel da. Begona neska gaztea da baina Mikel mutil txikia.


  This town is Irun. Irun is large. That small town is Hondarribia. Hondarribia is a small down but it is pretty. That other town is Hendaia. Hendaia is also very pretty. It is not ugly. That mountain is Jaizkibel. Jaizkibel is a large mountain. This girl is Begona and that boy is Mikel. Begona is young but Mike is small.
  --------------------------------
Other than if it is translated properly, another question I have is in regard to this structure:
Begona neska gaztea da baina Mikel mutil txikia.

As far as I can tell there is only 1 verb in this sentence, and it comes before the baina/but. If the second verb after the baina/but is going to be the same, then it is not required and it is ok to omit it?

eskerrik asko!


----------



## jazyk

Your translation is correct.



> As far as I can tell there is only 1 verb in this sentence, and it comes before the baina/but. In such cases is this the rule?


I don't know if it's the rule, but it's very common.


----------



## Orreaga

I found a couple of mistakes:

Jaizkibel ez da mendi handia.  =  Jaizkibel is *not *a large mountain.

Begona neska gaztea da baina Mikel mutil txikia.  =  Begona is a young *girl *but Mike is a small *boy*.  (maybe you meant for this to be implied)


----------



## ezinsinistu

I agree with Orreaga that the last sentence means age and not size.


----------



## Agró

Hi, smclean. As for your translation, let me add a new correction:
"Hondarribia is a small down" (town).


----------

